# Brandungsangler WM



## blinkerkatze (11. Juni 2006)

Ich bin beim Blättern in der Ostseeeitung auf einen Artikel gestoßen.




Mittwoch, 24. Mai 2006  |  Kühlungsborn und Rerik


WM-Team angelte an Atlantik-Küste gut mit

Das Team aus Mecklenburg ist von der WM im Brandungsangeln in Frankreich zurück. Es schnitt dort achtbar ab.

Wittenbeck „Das war`s“, sagte Team-Kapitän Wolfgang Schoknecht aus Wittenbeck Montag Abend wenige Stunden nach seiner Rückkehr aus Frankreich von den 14. Weltmeisterschaften des Verbandes CIPS im Brandungsangeln vom 14. bis 21. Mai.
Stolz hielt er einen spiegelblanken WM-Erinnerungspokal in den Händen: Lohn für die Teilnahme der siebenköpfigen Mannschaft aus Mecklenburg am „Championat du monde des clubs“ an der Biskaya-Golfküste. Die Mecklenburger waren als Gruppe erstmals angetreten für Deutschland auf internationalem Wettkampf-Parkett. Wissend um die Küstenerfahrung der hiesigen Petrijünger im Deutschen Anglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern (DAV), hatte der Meeresanglerverband mit Sitz in Hamburg neben Wolfgang Schoknecht Coach Marianne Sperlinger (Canow), Nils Grauting (Rostock), Jörg Fecht (Dömitz), Dirk Teichmann (Kühlungsborn), Stefan Heuer (Bastorf) und Ronny Gora (Tribsees) zur WM geschickt.

„Uns standen 14 Elite-Vertretungen aus acht Nationen auf einem vier Kilometer langen Strandstreifen in genau abgesteckten Abschnitten gegenüber. Manche waren mit zwei Teams angereist“, erzählte der Team-Chef aus dem Küstenort zwischen Heiligendamm und Kühlungsborn. Vor Tausenden Zuschauern im Hintergrund schwangen insgesamt 75 Angler leichte Feeder- und wuchtige Meeresruten. Sie wechselten Montagen und Köder, bis die vermeintlich richtige Methode erprobt war. Weltmeisterschafts-Angeln eben. „Wir köderten nebenbei Touristen mit Hotelangeboten aus Kühlungsborn. Die bebilderten Kataloge gingen weg wie warme Semmeln“, schilderte Schoknecht einen touristischen Nebeneffekt beim Auftritt des WM-Teams aus der Region in Frankreich.

In der Atlantik-Brandung bissen vor allem Meeräsche, Steinbutt, Wolfsbarsch, Dorade und Hornfisch auf die Lockhappen. Ausgefuchste Kenner der Szene waren die Portugiesen und Spanier, die am Schluss das dreistufige Siegerpodest bestiegen. „Die sonst so erfolgreichen Holländer, Italiener und Engländer blieben auf der Strecke“, so der Wittenbecker Petrijünger und zog stolz Bilanz: „In der Mannschaftswertung holten wir den siebenten und im Einzelklassement den fünften Platz.“ Das sei Ronny Gora mit Bravour gelungen. Das Team hatte jedoch auch einen ernsten Zwischenfall zu verkraften, als Dirk Teichmann den giftigen Rückenflossen- Stachel eines wehrhaften Petermännchens schmerzhaft einfing. Der Brandungsfisch, am Haken hängend, zappelte wild und erwischte eine Hand.

„Eile war nun geboten, um den Giftfluss über den Körper zu stoppen, der sonst schnell den ganzen Arm lähmen würde“, berichtete Schoknecht. Spontan sprangen Angler hinzu und brannten die Stichwunde mit einer glühenden Zigarette aus. Brutal zwar, aber wirksam. Teichmann biss tapfer die Zähne zusammen. Das Wettfischen wurde fortgesetzt. Pech hatte die Mannschaft auch auf der Hintour. Getriebeschaden am Kleinbus verhieß Zwangsstopp. Der ADAC sprang hilfreich mit einem Achtsitzer in die Bresche. Das Team aus Mecklenburg kam pünktlich in Vieux-Boucau Port d`Albret zum Wettkampf an. 

DIETRICH GRUNZIG


----------

